# garlic press



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

has anyone ever seen this type of garlic press? it is a tube(clear plastic) that you put your peeled garlic into, then 'screw' down to press the garlic out of the bottom holes..the whole thing comes apart and cleans pretty easily...it is really a great great tool and presses atleast 3 times the amount of a regular press...there is no writing or trademark symbol anywhere..can't even remember where i got it, but have never seen another one..

joey


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Something like this: http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/62436/garlic-press#post_326673 ?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Durangojoey,

They're sold on Amazon as the _Chef'n Garlic Machine_.

We are not amused,

BDL


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Something like this: http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/62436/garlic-press#post_326673 ?


Now THAT was a DUMB POST!!! BDL beat me to it as I was INTENDING to post the Amazon link, oh well, maybe another cup of coffee will help...


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks chefs for the info..pete, some rum in that coffee might help! the gadget i have has a larger  diameter screw that is nearly the same diameter as the shaft, so maybe better fit? pressure? or since its a solid piece its less likely to break....am glad to see the new different ones are still around...bdl...you are not amused because of what? the name of the gadget? the gadget itself, or the fact that i don't use my ninja knife skills to mince the garlic in the first place?...sometimes, i just get lazy...i don't really have many gadgety things really, and my garlic comes peeled in 5# containers..sometimes when i'm cooking at home and want a ton of garlic on/in something( like linguine with clam sauce), i pull it out to save time..then i am amused! thanks again...

joey


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I was given a Williams Sonoma gift card some holidays back. I couldn't find anything I thought was worth the money and went with an outrageously expensive Rosle garlic press. As with most modern designs, the perforated part swings out which really simplifies cleaning and it presses pretty well. Open it up, slip out the fibrous remains and the dishwasher can handle the rest. I don't know about the other similar cheaper brands, but I do like this Rosle quite a bit.

Rosle is spelled with an umlauted o but my keyboard is not Germanic enough to pull that off without specialized character codes I'm too lazy to look up and insert.


I admit I mince garlic by hand too so this isn't essential, but I've come to use it more for the one or two garlic clove recipes. More than that and I usually go with the knife.


----------



## scanon (Nov 16, 2010)

The roll and crush garlic crusher is amazing! Can crush walnuts and more. Easy to roll like a rolling pin and hands do not smell like garlic afterwards. Check it out

Ashtongreen.com or

www.ashtongreen.com/p-1490-ag1612.aspx


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I bought the Kuhn Rikon epicurean press that Nicko recommended in a previous thread and I've been pretty happy with it.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

scanon said:


> The roll and crush garlic crusher is amazing! Can crush walnuts and more. Easy to roll like a rolling pin and hands do not smell like garlic afterwards. Check it out
> 
> Ashtongreen.com or
> 
> www.ashtongreen.com/p-1490-ag1612.aspx


Yeah! Like I'm about to part with nearly US$40 for a single purpose "gadget". What, may I inquire, is wrong with the side of a Chef knife???


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I am on my third garlic press. The first was both difficult to press and to clean, the next difficult to clean, but the last one, a Rosle, is fantastic. Easy to use and simple to clean! The only drawback is its high price! But I started watching it (and hoping to catch a sale) when it was about $25, then when it approached $30, decided to spring. Now that the price has gone higher still,  I feel I got a "bargain".


----------



## azleslie (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the same garlic press as you.  I am also looking for the same press and can't seem to find this one.  Did you ever have any luck?  You inquired a year ago.  There aren't any markings on mine either and the screw does fill the entire tube.  Let me know if you found one.  Thanks, Leslie


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

azleslie,

not sure if you are asking me or someone else but you can find the same screw type of garlic press on amazon for about $10 bucks.._*chef n' garlic machine.*_

joey


----------



## azleslie (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Joey,

It was you that I ment to write to.  You had mentioned a screw type garlic press where the inside piece is almost the same diameter as the clear outside piece.  That is the type that I have and it really works great.  I have seen the Chef n garlic machine but the screw piece is much more slender.  Thanks for you reply.

Leslie


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

leslie,

this may be closer to what you want...sorry about all the other stuff that came up...i'm really quite hopeless at linking!

joey


 
Quantity: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14

*$13.98* + $4.99 shipping

In Stock. Sold by *imcoolgadgets*

*or*

Sign in to turn on 1-Click ordering.

More Buying Choices



UnbeatableS... IncAdd to Cart$17.50 + $10.12 shipping 

2 new from $13.98

Have one to sell? Sell yours here
 
Share


 








Roll over image to zoom in


































Share your own related images
 
[h1]IMCG Mr. Garlic[/h1]by IMCG Mr. Garlic


----------



## azleslie (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks a million Joey!!

Leslie


----------



## scorliaodeach (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## gilbertofarthi (Jan 25, 2016)

Please make it clarify that you can easily get a replacement part of which you have been chosen. I had recently lost screw part of mine.


----------



## nickorsr (May 22, 2016)

I have the same type and I've lost the screw on bottom that minces the garlic as it is forced down by the screw type plunger.   Broke my heart because I also use it to crush celery juice into my bloody Mary's, test it out.   I have found the replacement,  it is called "TURN-IT GARLIC PRESS",  Search the internet for them, prices ranged from $15.98 to 19.98!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Happy Garlicking!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickorsr (May 22, 2016)

It's called a "TURN-IT GARLIC PRESS",  internet search shows multiple suppliers.


----------

